
Labels want $13 million from Pirate Bay as trial starts - soundsop
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2009/02/labels-want-13-million-from-pirate-bay-as-trial-starts.ars
======
vaksel
thats it? They've been asking that much from 6 year old girls who shared a
bunch of mp3s.

